# Partridge in a Pear Tree?



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

What kind of bird is a "Partridge"?
Are they domesticated or wild.
To what bird family to they belong, and do they make good pets in captivity?
About all I know is that they can be found in pear trees.
Any information will be appreciated.
Thanks,
Carl


----------



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

Well i have always guessed that a partridge is a wild bird and i have not heard of anyone having one for a pet so they must be wild and i don't think they would hop away like pigeons do to unknown humans.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Partridge bird*

A Partridge is a wild bird that was originally introduced to North America more than 100 years ago The partridge is a small game bird that belongs to the pheasant family.They are native to Europe,the middle east Asia, and Africa. They are very sociable to their own kind ane quite territorial.As far as making good pets, well that is one specie that you would have to work at really earning their trust.Raising one from young hood might be easier I believe.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.4to40.com/earth/geography/htm/birdsindex.asp?counter=70

The Chukar is a member of this family of birds and is really a beauty. http://www.enature.com/fieldguide/showSpeciesIMG.asp?imageID=17550

I have gotten in a few Chukar's over the years .. while lovely to look at, they are very nervous and flighty birds. I doubt a member of the partridge family would make a good pet and think the bird would be incredibly stressed all the time by someone trying to make a pet of it.

Perhaps raising one from a tiny baby would make a difference, but I kind of doubt it.

Terry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

One more point to add Big Bird, I don't think you will really find a partridge in a pear tree.If you do, as Terry added, the partridge would be so stressed  and let's not forget the poor pear tree, or what would be left of it? The 12 days of Christmas was written in England as one of the "catechism songs" to help inspire young catholics to learn the basics of their faith.To learn more about it, here is a link if you choose to visit it: 

http://www.cvc.org/christmas/12days.htm 

Enjoy the holiday music.It might make you want to decorate your lofts!


----------



## winged (Apr 4, 2005)

If i ever wonder somthing about a bird(what it looks like, wild?, etc.) I just go to google.com and type in the name and the results should answer you question http://images.google.com/images?svnum=100&hl=en&lr=&safe=off&q=partridge ha! see...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

winged said:


> If i ever wonder somthing about a bird(what it looks like, wild?, etc.) I just go to google.com and type in the name and the results should answer you question http://images.google.com/images?svnum=100&hl=en&lr=&safe=off&q=partridge ha! see...



True Winged, 

However, you need to familiarize yourself with the different species and nuances about them in order to give detailed answers and insight in order to deliver the answers speedily Are you an aviculturist yourself?


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Thanks for the information and your thoughts on the Partridge.
Think I will stick with pigeons.
Carl


----------



## Pigeon-girl1988 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Partridge in a pear tree?*

http://feathersite.com/Poultry/NDG/Partr/BRKChukar.html < Chukar partridge
http://feathersite.com/Poultry/NDG/Partr/BRKGreyPart.html < grey partridge
http://feathersite.com/Poultry/NDG/Partr/BRKRedLeg.html < red legged partridge


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Thank you for sharing the links.They are beautiful birds.But then again,there is beauty in all birds.


----------

